# "It must be the weather" babies update! & Odd-eyed splash.



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I've been on here, So I figured I would update on the 3 litters of babies I had born around xmas time.

These are the two females I kept from Sampsons litter of 13 that was born on Dec. 17th they just turned 6 weeks old.










Even with all those babies crammed inside, Sampson has, surprisingly, regained her figure lol.

These are 3 of Sampsons' daughter Rileys babies out of the 6 that survived that were born on Dec. 23rd, that I decided to keep.

























These babies and Sampsons babies have the same father.

And these are the three females I kept from Rileys sister Stencils litter of 12 that were born on Dec. 26th.









The funky varigated looking splash is my favorite, there are no varigated directly in that line.

Also, the other day and I'm an idiot for not noticing this sooner, i should stare at my mouses eyes more.

I paired Riley and Stencils sister Celeste with my young hairless male (who so far has been anything but interested as far as I know) and I noticed in the picture that Celeste is actually odd-eyed.









Really hoping she's able to get pregnant, she's my first and only odd-eyed mouse and I have no idea how to go about getting more lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow; I, too, have hoped for more odd eyed mousies in litters. It has happened, but they are all one black and one pretty dark ruby eye.

It's a pleasure to see meces looking as clear-eyed and sleek as your are. Good work!


----------

